# Furniture Polish



## Richo (Jul 4, 2003)

Whether it be an end table, dresser, dining room table, etc., anytime I polish a piece of furniture with lemon Pledge, Barnaby lays on it and rolls all over it. Baxter doesn't act this way but Barnaby always does. I think it's the smell of the polish because first he smells it for a bit and then starts to roll all over it, kind of like how he acts with catnip.

Does anyone else have a cat that acts this way?


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

*Polish*

No, but then again I hardly ever polish  
That sounds really cute, though, and the picture is lovely  

seashell


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

That's really pretty strange because cats are supposed to hate citrus scents. Sometimes when Mellie goes psycho-kitty and jumps up on the woodwork, polishing it with lemon oil deters her. I dunno.....maybe Barnaby is just one strange kitty!! :lol:


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

We have to be careful with bleach. If you use bleach on anything pebbles will rub herself on it. 8O


----------



## Hippyhart (Jul 4, 2004)

Not the same thing, but Nico always tries to bury the plug-in air fresheners.


----------



## sefaleth (Mar 8, 2006)

Mac does it with Udderly Smooth brand moisturizer. Goes nuts over it for some reason.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Like Zalensia's cats, Precious (Bridge kitty) and Blueberry went bonkers over the smell of Clorox on my hands and would also love to get into the toothpaste and Tic Tacs. I guess they're mint lovers!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

I hope that's not poisonous 8O


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

We're just telling about things our cats are attracted to, not what we allow them to eat or have access to.  Many cleaning products are poisonous to people, pets, and the environment. That's why they should be put in inaccessible spots.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Yes, I know. I just hope that polish is cat friendly. Cute picture


----------

